# Pse carrera



## brent164 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have an 02 Carreras and was thinking about selling it....it's in good shape. What does everyone think I could get for it, priced to sell?

Thanks


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Bare Bow, or what ? Around $150-200


----------



## brent164 (Mar 6, 2005)

Pse 3 pin sight and pse arrow rest that both came with the bow package.

Thanks


----------

